
Where The Free Software Movement Went Wrong (And How To Fix It) - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/06/where-the-free-software-movement-went-wrong-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
vampirechicken
Open Source is not a methodology. It is a neologism coined to make the
concepts behind Free Software palatable to businesses who would not touch
"Free" with a ten foot pole. This is analogous to the rebranding of Punk Rock
into New Wave to give it an inoffensive name so they could play it on the
radio.

